# Stripes on my cons



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

The stripes on my black cons have gotten alot darker. But only on 2 of them, the third one is still kinda light. The light one has taken over the cave in the tank. before the largest of the darker ones was in there. Is this a sign of things to come? Is this good? bad?


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

If i had a camera worth a damn, dont you think i would have posted pics?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

the convict is darker because he is feeling more confident/aggressive. Its a mood change. It doesn't necessarily mean anything at all...


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

cool, thanks. It just seemed strange to me how they keep trading the cave off between two of them.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

they can change from dark black to light black when ever they want, just depends on there mood like P-45 said


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

so dont hold your breath on their breeding necessarily any time soon


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

damn, everyone else says they cant get their cons to stop breedin, i cant even get mine to start, LOL


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

it took my convicts TWO MONTHS before they got together.


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

was there anything you had to do in specific to get them to start, or is it just gettin acclimated to the tank and surroundings?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

there is no 'preparation' involved in breeding fish like convicts, aside from feeding them regularly. They will breed if/when they both feel like it, and no sooner. This could take but an HOUR (it has for some people), or months.


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

Its kinda stressin me out b/c my lfs wants to buy fry off of me and i dont have any, LOL. When they do eventually breed, any idea how much i should charge them? I know they arent hard to breed but i havent a clue how much to charge for fry like this.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I hate to be the crusher of hopes and dreams and all, but...

I imagine you'd get somewhere between 25 cents and 50 cents per fry.

Granted, it will take your convicts many months to just reach 1", which is about the size you'd probably want to sell them at. Don't anticipate making any real money off this... The food you use feeding these fish over the months will probably neutralize much of the relatively sparse sum your lfs will buy them from you at


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

Looks like theyre gonna be feeders then, LoL.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

you wont even get 25cents per fry i got 2dollers for 15 fry that were like 1.5cm long and cichlids arnt good to use for feeders beacuse of there spines some times


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

prior to hitting about 1", a convict's spines are still very soft like a goldfish's


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

having dark strips is showing that they are comfortanle with their habitat







now that they are used to their new habitat they should begin to breed soon. and dont expect to get much for their fry...
good luck


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

randomhero said:


> Looks like theyre gonna be feeders then, LoL.


 lol... thats what sucks about them. Mine are all piranha food. I might check at the lfs to see if they want to trade a small container of food for a bunch.


----------

